# Rockabilly



## drankdrank (Oct 1, 2014)

Do you like it or not and why? Personally I love rockabilly, it's awesome.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What's not to like about it?

Personally, I like its rhythm. Rock music drives too hard on the first and third beats. Though this style is gravitating towards rock, the boogie-woogie/R&B roots of this music causes it to still fall more on the off beats, which means the listener fills in other beats with head nods, foot tapping, or clapping. Personally, it keeps me more physically engaged.

If you're ever near Jackson, Tennessee, stop by the International Rockabilly Hall of Fame and Museum.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There was a bit of a revival with this genre in the UK in the early 80s - fond memories of the Stray Cats, the Polecats and the more aggressive Meteors. One of my friends went to see the Meteors and said it was the wildest, most unruly crowd he's ever seen at a gig - a lot of their fans were total nutters.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like certain rockabilly musicians a lot for example Scotty Anderson and Brian Setzer's guitar playing is out of this world - but over-all as a style it doesn't appeal to me that much. I find it isn't as diverse as straight rock and I can't think of any rockabilly songs that have very intriguing lyrics. Elgars ghost is right about the crowds. For a short stint around a decade ago I was playing in a rockabilly band, after just 3 shows I had had enough of that madness.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The masterpiece:










'Nuff said.


----------

